# Shirts



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking for new ideas on company shirts, specifically short sleeve.
Have used 100% cotton shirts for years, but it seems like guys complain about them and want more of a breathable shirt, to which I understand.

was looking at a few options
-Dry-fit
-Button up w/ collar. (I think this is a very professional look, perhaps khaki pants/ shorts to go with)
-Polo (or similar) 2/3 button up also professional, not entirely the most comfortable.

if we did the full button, I believe the logo would have to be embroidered on, but we could get short sleeves for spring/summer and long sleeves For other times/ applicators (when we get into that)
Anyways, looking for ideas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll never make everyone happy. Some guys like T's. Some like button downs. 

We used to do exclusively button downs then went to T's. Now there's a couple guys that prefer button downs...might just buy them for them. 

Haven't done the Dry-fit ones...we talked aboot it a couple years ago, I voted it down. Brought it up again last summer and the CFO reminded me of why I said no. I forgot again right now why that was. lol

Basically, T shirts are cheap and with seasonal turnover make more sense. The button downs are a lot more spendy and the fit isn't quite as universal.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

What about the whole PPE thing...Seeing quite a few company’s mainly larger ones wearing the reflective PPE shirts and coats...Dont really understand why ....Unless someone drives up in the middle of the lawn to run over the yard monkey...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Like @Defcon 5 said, if you go the PPE route you can get branded vests. Guys can wear whatever they want underneath. They can leave the vests in the trucks when they go home.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We do the clown vests in the winter, don’t really see a need in the summer, maybe mowing right of ways, but we don’t do any of those yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about the whole PPE thing...Seeing quite a few company's mainly larger ones wearing the reflective PPE shirts and coats...Dont really understand why ....Unless someone drives up in the middle of the lawn to run over the yard monkey...


The red army has been doing that for years. Won some safety award or something. Yet I see their crews trimming/edging without safety glasses.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We do the clown vests in the winter, don't really see a need in the summer, maybe mowing right of ways, but we don't do any of those yet.


There isn't really a need per se... some PMs want to see it but it solves the problem of which t shirt vs dry fit vs button up vs etc to buy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> .Dont really understand why ....


Unloading / loading at the site, blowing while in parking lot, trimming/edging curbs along roads/parking lots.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's one with a logo...
https://www.wish.com/product/5df83b...YPD_BwE&hide_login_modal=true&share=mobileweb


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about the whole PPE thing...Seeing quite a few company's mainly larger ones wearing the reflective PPE shirts and coats...Dont really understand why ....Unless someone drives up in the middle of the lawn to run over the yard monkey...


i found one for you too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about the whole PPE thing...Seeing quite a few company's mainly larger ones wearing the reflective PPE shirts and coats...Dont really understand why ....Unless someone drives up in the middle of the lawn to run over the yard monkey...


One customer has it as part of their specs...for anyone on site. Even the plow jockeys sitting in the truck/equipment. We may or may not follow this spec closely.

We do for the sidewalk crews for obvious reasons. I'd like to have them for everyone in the winter...we aren't very "uniform" in the winter.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Your WC carrier would probably also probably like to see safety colors. 
We'd have to have a written safety program, including safety meetings, PPE, etc. This could be part of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One customer has it as part of their specs...for anyone on site. Even the plow jockeys sitting in the truck/equipment. We may or may not follow this spec closely.
> 
> We do for the sidewalk crews for obvious reasons. I'd like to have them for everyone in the winter...we aren't very "uniform" in the winter.


Here you go Mark...WC, Gov, compliant.
https://hivissafety.com/products/hi-vis-fabric-face-mask


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Here you go Mark...WC, Gov, compliant.
> https://hivissafety.com/products/hi-vis-fabric-face-mask


SKW...no.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The red army has been doing that for years. Won some safety award or something. Yet I see their crews trimming/edging without safety glasses.


Video or it didn't happen...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

We used to do cotton T’s. White or red. Did tank tops too for a couple yrs as an option. The main larger company around here started doing the button down shirts which I thought temp wise would be cooler. I wasn’t sure how clean they would get and hold up. I don’t know about you guys but I used to get so dirty every day. I liked it better yrs ago when we could take our shirts off and nobody cared.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Unloading / loading at the site, blowing while in parking lot, trimming/edging curbs along roads/parking lots.


it was a rhetorical question....You wearing PPE people will think Sasquatch is really being safe coming out of the woods


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

We do performance T's (like dry-fit) for the young whippers. From there, we leave it up more to personal preference, to a certain extent. T's are always available, in both long and short sleeved, but we get other types of shirts too. Polo's are available, and one employee likes cotton t-shirts with a collar, so we get some for him. I am not a button up shirt lover myself, and the guys have never really voiced an interest in that.

Even though there seems to be a lot of variety in types of shirts, the colors are almost entirely the same, and the logo is consistent. My wife does promotional products, so it's pretty easy for us to mix and match sizes and items, although she may say otherwise to the "easy" part.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you guys charging your guys for uniforms/ shirts?
I know of some companies that do, but I never have.
Although, we have had a few walk off with our shirts and never come back :waving:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you guys charging your guys for uniforms/ shirts?
> I know of some companies that do, but I never have.
> Although, we have had a few walk off with our shirts and never come back :waving:


Its difficult to charge for something you require. That said, you could give them maybe 2 or 3.
If they require more to be able to have a clean shirt daily, they have to buy them. 
Have them return clean shirts to pick up their last paycheck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you guys charging your guys for uniforms/ shirts?
> I know of some companies that do, but I never have.
> Although, we have had a few walk off with our shirts and never come back :waving:


I want a shirt and Yeti


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I want a shirt and Yeti


For as much headache I've caused in your life, that's all you're asking?

lowballer...


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you guys charging your guys for uniforms/ shirts?
> I know of some companies that do, but I never have.
> Although, we have had a few walk off with our shirts and never come back :waving:


We haven't charged for shirts. I figure if they keep up their shoes, pants, etc., we can provide the shirts, sweatshirts, hats, etc. We do jackets for those that have been around 2-3+ years, but it becomes more of a reward or gift type of thing, than standard issued. Sometimes I wish we charged, but more times than not we don't get burned by a quick exit or not returning them at the end.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Its difficult to charge for something you require. That said, you could give them maybe 2 or 3.
> If they require more to be able to have a clean shirt daily, they have to buy them.
> Have them return clean shirts to pick up their last paycheck.


Lawyers buy their own suits the firm doesn't supply them... RN's buy their scrubs and so on...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lawyers buy their own suits the firm doesn't supply them... RN's buy their scrubs and so on...


You're comparing lawyers to lawn monkeys?

Most lawn monkeys keep their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> it was a rhetorical question....You wearing PPE people will think Sasquatch is really being safe coming out of the woods


I wore these in the summer


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> You're comparing lawyers to lawn monkeys?
> 
> Most lawn monkeys keep their hands in their own pockets.


He's talking about polos and button up shirts... My preferred attire got deleted earlier...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> For as much headache I've caused in your life, that's all you're asking?
> 
> lowballer...


Don't flatter yourself


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> My preferred attire got deleted earlier...


Well put something on, for the sake of all of us...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One customer has it as part of their specs...for anyone on site. Even the plow jockeys sitting in the truck/equipment. We may or may not follow this spec closely.
> 
> We do for the sidewalk crews for obvious reasons. I'd like to have them for everyone in the winter...we aren't very "uniform" in the winter.


We have a sits that's similar...requires safety vest, safety glasses, ear plugs, discharge shoots down, and roll bars up. It's annoying but good practice especially with employees nowadays.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

We have to mow in hard hats at one concrete plant we do....

during the summer you can’t beat the dry fit...go from wearing that back to a cotton tshirt and you’ll want to die....I was never a fan but you won’t catch me in a Tshirt when it’s hot anymore...and yes I mow all day every day still...i don’t charge for shirts. All my guys that have been around have at least 5...the new guys get a couple for the first few weeks....then I slowly hand them more.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

https://www.balsampromotions.com/si/522749202/b51/greenblack-cool-dry-short-sleeve-t-shirt
We used to do cotton Tees - and they were fine. But safety nazis on a few sites made us switch to the ones above. It is handy to pull in on site and spot all the crew members pretty quickly. Also helps to make sure they are all still there.

The high-vis stuff looks good for the first few weeks. By end of the season, most of them are trashed with grease/dirt/pizza stains. Winter coats get it even worse.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Every couple yrs I’ll order enough t-shirts & hooded sweatshirts so that everyone gets 6 of each...other than that your on your own....if your a company that requires your employees to wear very specific items of clothing, then IMO you should provide/foot the bill for those required items.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I wore these in the summer
> View attachment 215283


So you're visible...?...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> So you're visible...?...


Even Tommy the "Pin Ball Whizzard" could see me.....


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> Every couple yrs I'll order enough t-shirts & hooded sweatshirts so that everyone gets 6 of each...other than that your on your own....if your a company that requires your employees to wear very specific items of clothing, then IMO you should provide/foot the bill for those required items.


Btw, i don't require my guys to wear my company shirts...I just do it, and They wear them most days...I only require them to be clean and presentable when they show up in the morning....of course I'm exempt from that for obvious reasons. Also, we don't usually work 6 days a week anymore(or at least everyone but me doesn't)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> of course I'm exempt from that for obvious reasons.


Crap...beat me to it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap...beat me to it.


Ditto, or thice.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

come to think of it, in my first yr of biz, I did buy the only 2 employees I had embroidered carhart jackets.....and then about 4or5 yrs ago I also got an order of embroidered stocking caps for everyone, as well as a few really good customers/acquaintances. Anymore, If I’m feeling generous/grateful, I’d rather give them a gift card to farm&fleet, or the like, and they can spend it on whatever they want.....Just today, i told the guys theyve been kicking butt lately, so Friday we’re working a 1/2 day & then grilling brats & burgers at the shop.....there may or may not be some sammiches consumed as well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My Striker didn't come with a jacket or hat or shirt...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We really like these. 
Black on the bottom helps with stains. 
High viz 
Dry wick and they come in short or long sleeve
The reflective bands are very light weight
Not triple material. 

You can get logos done on them or a lot of places make iron on stuff and you can do it yourself. 

Balsam promotions is the brand


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My Striker didn't come with a jacket or hat or shirt...


ill make it up to you, when you come back to buy the rest of my crap....I thought we covered this already


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One customer has it as part of their specs...for anyone on site. Even the plow jockeys sitting in the truck/equipment. We may or may not follow this spec closely.
> 
> We do for the sidewalk crews for obvious reasons. I'd like to have them for everyone in the winter...we aren't very "uniform" in the winter.


Couple years back I bought some high viz 
Waterproof rain jackets. They were like the top coat on the 3in1 jackets. They were a great deal and I found the guys wore them over their work gear or hoodies jackets ect.

I find the problem is getting the same item the next year or later down the road.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lawyers buy their own suits the firm doesn't supply them... RN's buy their scrubs and so on...


Do you think if the firm bought them and embroidered the company name on the back the lawyer would wear them.

The nurses probably would.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I wore these in the summer
> View attachment 215283


I have some of those with my name on but not in those colors.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We really like these.
> Black on the bottom helps with stains.
> High viz
> Dry wick and they come in short or long sleeve
> ...


Those look familiar...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

GMC Driver said:


> Those look familiar...


Yes I put them on your tab. Lmao


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Yes I put them on your tab. Lmao


Make sure you send me an roe cause I have decided this line of work isnt for me


----------

